# Clavier Apple iPad ou Clavier Apple normal ?



## Benjamin875 (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des raccourcis sur le clavier Apple iPad et rien sur le normal ...

Le problème, c'est que je compte utiliser le clavier sur mon iPad et mon futur mac mini. Et donc là que faire ?
Acheter un clavier Apple normal bluetooth ? Ou avoir le clavier iPad mais en ne pouvant pas déconnecter le dock et sachant qu'il n'est pas bluetooth ...

A contrario, le fait que l'iPad soit à la verticale, selon certaines personnes, est plus confortable pour écrire. (comme sur une feuille A4 ...

Que feriez vous ?


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mai 2011)




----------



## Benjamin875 (30 Mai 2011)

? Tu ne comprends pas ?


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mai 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> ? Tu ne comprends pas ?



Ben non, qu'appelle tu le "clavier Apple iPad" ?
Et qu'appelle tu le "normal" ?
A mon avis si tu as un Mac mini et un iPad tu peux utiliser sans aucun probléme un clavier bluetooth qui sera compatible et trés fonctionnel avec les deux.
Et il est bien entendu que dans ce cas là la position verticale de l'ipad sera plus confortable.
Cela dit, il faut vraiment avoir a beaucoup écrire sur iPad pour utiliser un clavier indépendant avec tout ce que cela implique comme gestion contraintes: il ne faut pas en effet oublier qu'un clavier doit être appéré et qu'il ne peut pas l'être avec 2 appareils à la fois... On voit donc déjà là une des contraintes. Ensuite, faire suivre un clavier avec son iPad n'est pas confortable et nuit énormément à la mobilitédu produit... Et si c'est pour écrire sur iPad chez soi avec le clavier: tant vaut mieux le faire sur son Mac...
Enfin, je m'emballe, mais je ne comprends toujours pas quel est donc ce besoin d'investir dans un produit puis de lui adjoindre des compléments qui à ce moment là le transforment en un autre appareil déjá existant et mieux conçu.


----------



## Benjamin875 (30 Mai 2011)

Je suis bien d'accord.
En fait j'aurai forcement besoin d'un clavier quand je prendrai quelques cours à la FAC.
Le reste du temps je me débrouillerais sans (pour taper mes fiches).

Et je me demandais si à ma place vous acheteriez le clavier fourni avec le iMac (donc sans le pavé numérique) ou un clavier iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mai 2011)

Donne moi un lien du clavier iPad dont tu parles.


----------



## cameleone (31 Mai 2011)

Dock avec clavier iPad Apple...


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2011)

cameleone a dit:


> Dock avec clavier iPad Apple...



Et donc ce clavier serait différent du clavier Bluetooth Apple ?
Il est compatible iPad2 ?
:mouais:


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2011)

Le souci est qu'il n'est apparemment pas compatible avec l'iPad 2. Du moins, pas prévus pour. Il faudra mettre des cales en mousse ou autre.


----------



## Benjamin875 (1 Juin 2011)

Je compte m'acheter aussi un iPad 2.

Bon si déjà le clavier iPad n'est pas compatible avec l'iPad 2, le choix va être vite fait ...

La smart cover j'ai cru lire qu'elle pouvait rayer l'écran : intox ?
Après le problème, c'est que je n'aurai pas le format A4. Même si je me dis que transporter le support peut être risquer ...


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juin 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je compte m'acheter aussi un iPad 2.
> 
> Bon si déjà le clavier iPad n'est pas compatible avec l'iPad 2, le choix va être vite fait ...
> 
> ...



Non, la smart cover ne raye pas l'écran mais elle laisse des trainées (rayures) de poussières au niveau des pliages... Nuance !


----------



## Benjamin875 (1 Juin 2011)

J'ai bien regardé la vidéo de la smart cover et en fait c'est niquel.

Après pour protéger l'iPad : smart cover + coque arrière + housse, ça commence à faire un peu lourd.
A voir donc. (mais là c'est plus le sujet housse !)


----------



## steinway59 (5 Septembre 2011)

je viens de trouver cela http://adonit.net/product/4
je ne sais pas si cela peut répondre à ton attente
je vais peut être me le commander pour mon ipad 2...

ou alors ce sera celui la http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/tablet-accessories/for-ipad/devices/tablet-keyboard-ipad

le writer permet d'écrire n'importe où (le clavier est aimanté par en dessous avec la base, donc on peut même l'utiliser sur les genoux), plusieurs angles d'inclinaison l'ipad est "encapsulé" donc on peut interagir avec l'écran, il est en alu, mais de petite taille (je n'ai jamais testé de clavier de petite taille) et en qwerty (c'est un problème pour les accents non?), solution tout en un pour le transport

le logitech est moins cher, mais ne peut être utilisé que sur une table,  il est en azerty, mode portrait ou paysage possibles

chacun a ses avantages et inconvénients.


----------

